# Mount HD OVH FREEBSD 9.1



## Mimmo91 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hi, I activate rescue mode on FreeBSD with OVH servers. I need to mount my Hard disk because is empty. Can somone help me and write command for mount hard disk?


----------

